# Tool Talk > Wheels >  Motorcyclist airbag activates in MotoGP race - GIF and patent

## Jon

A motorcyclist airbag activates in a MotoGP race. Looks like he's manually activating the airbag, but he's not - it's deployed automatically.



Your browser does not support the video tag.


An example 2016 patent for this type of technology:

Airbag System for Motorcycle Drivers



Previously:

https://www.homemadetools.net/forum/...242#post116057
Log motorcycle - video
Drag racer switches motorcycles mid-race
Motorcycle/camper hybrid - photo
Wheelchair-accessible motorcycle - GIF
1869 Roper Steam Velocipede first motorcycle - video and photo

----------

Andyt (Nov 27, 2018),

MIGuy (Dec 11, 2019),

PJs (Nov 27, 2018),

Rangi (Apr 16, 2020),

Scotsman Hosie (May 12, 2019),

Seedtick (Nov 26, 2018),

volodar (Aug 3, 2019)

----------


## toma

Head is not protected..!!!!?

----------


## NeiljohnUK

> Head is not protected..!!!!?



There are airbag systems with neck/head protection extensions, but thus far they are prone to increase neck injuries, the dynamic forces involved in some incidents would be/are made worse by such an airbag.

As a former EMT and currently still a motorcyclist I keep an eye on these developments, but riding will always be a potentially hazardous mode of transport.

----------

PJs (Nov 27, 2018),

Scotsman Hosie (May 12, 2019)

----------


## PJs

> There are airbag systems with neck/head protection extensions, but thus far they are prone to increase neck injuries, the dynamic forces involved in some incidents would be/are made worse by such an airbag.
> 
> As a former EMT and currently still a motorcyclist I keep an eye on these developments, but riding will always be a potentially hazardous mode of transport.



Agreed NeiljohnUK, but glad some people are forging ahead with this stuff for bikes. That gal at the grand prix the other day came out unharmed after being airborne at 170 into the scaffolding and the car was a ball around the cage. It's because of the cage designs in those now she was unharmed, but bet she has nightmares for a while. Ya just can't un-see that. With bikes there are an infinite ways to come off whether T-boning some distracted driver or catching traction in the rain, racing. 

I quit riding after 40 years a few years after my accident with a young gal who rolled into the intersection then saw me and stopped...too late, T-bone or lay it down...layed it down but crushed most of my left side and stuck my collar bone in my ear. Worse was it messed up my brand new Dasani Jacket (thank goodness for it) and almost killed my bike! Got too paranoid at intersections to be comfortable anymore and sold my bike.

Thanks Jon for posting this!

PJ

----------


## Jon

Your browser does not support the video tag.

----------

Rangi (Apr 16, 2020),

Scotsman Hosie (May 12, 2019),

volodar (Aug 3, 2019)

----------


## PJs

That guy is One Hell of a rider!!! Most would have lost it on the nose wheely, tail flip, being flung into next week. Must own his own bike.

----------


## Jon

Your browser does not support the video tag.

----------

Alan Purdy (May 12, 2019),

baja (May 12, 2019),

high-side (May 11, 2019),

Rangi (Apr 16, 2020),

Scotsman Hosie (May 12, 2019),

Seedtick (May 11, 2019),

volodar (Aug 3, 2019)

----------


## Jon

Recent MotoGP crash; opposite of above.



Your browser does not support the video tag.

----------

Andyt (May 22, 2019),

baja (May 22, 2019),

Rangi (Apr 16, 2020),

Scotsman Hosie (May 22, 2019),

Seedtick (May 21, 2019),

Tule (May 22, 2019),

volodar (Aug 3, 2019)

----------


## tonyfoale

Le Mans, last weekend, moto3 race.

----------

Jon (May 22, 2019)

----------


## krefior

Looks like the rider with the airbag high sided, locked up his back brakes, the released it, then the tire catches and violently throws you off the bike.

----------


## tonyfoale

> Looks like the rider with the airbag high sided, locked up his back brakes, the released it, then the tire catches and violently throws you off the bike.



Nothing to do with brakes. No racer would be using brakes in that situation. He was just a little too happy with the throttle. It happens all the time.

----------

